# BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS: EL BOSQUE (MI BARRIO YEEEE¡¡¡¡¡¡¡)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS: EL BOSQUE*

*ESTA VEZ LE TOCA A MI BARRIO YEEE¡¡¡¡ ESTA ES LA URBANIZACION DONDE YO VIVO QUEDA AL CENTRO OESTE DE TRUJILLO, LA URBANIZACION NO ES MUY GRANDE Y SE CARACTERIZA POR TENER MUCHOS PARQUES 10 EN SU TOTALIDAD POR ESO LE PUSIERON EL BOSQUE POR LA CANTIDAD DE ARBOLES, EN ESTA URBANIZACION SE ENCUENTRA UNO DE LOS PARQUES MAS GRANDES DE TRUJILLO ASI COMO EL PARQUE GANADOR DEL CONCURSO AÑO 2000 QUE REALIZA LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE TRUJILLO CON AREAS VERDES CADA AÑO, WENO SUS CALLES TIENEN NOMBRES DE PINTORES Y ESCULTORES, MI CALLE SE LLAMA JUAN DELLEPIANI Y HAY OTRAS COMO PABLO PICASSO , LEONARDO DA VINCI, ETC
LAS FOTOS LAS TOMARON UNOS AMIGOS Y NO ME AVISARON PARA IR CON ELLOS MALDITOS, WENO AQUI ESTAN ESPERO LES GUSTE.*

*ESTE ES MI PARQUE¡¡¡ Y SE LLAMA "MACEDONIO DE LA TORRE" FUE EL GANADOR DEL AÑO 2000 CREO? DE EL CONCURSO DE PARQUES DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE TRUJILLO CLARO QUE EN ESA EPOCA EL PARQUE ESTABA MUCHO MEJORR.*




























*ESTE PARQUE SE LLAMA "SANTA ROSA DE LIMA"*





































*PARA QUE CUANDO VENGAS AL BOSQUE NO TE PIERDAS* 










*Y ESTE PARQUE ES UNO DE LOS PARQUES MAS GRANDES DE TRUJILLO SE LLAMA "PARQUE DE LAS CIENCIAS Y DE LAS ARTES" NO SE SI ALCANZAN A VER EL OTRO EXTREMO DEL PARQUECITO.*














































*ESTE PARQUE SE LLAMA "LAS PALMERAS"* *TIENE EN EL CENTRO UNA GRUTA CON PESCADITOS DE COLORES PERO NO LES TOMARON FOTO* 



















*EL SEÑOR ESTA QUE MIRA LOS PESCADITOS * :sleepy: 














































*Y ESO FUE TODO, ESPERO LES HAYA GUSTADO MI BARRIO*


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Se ve muy tranquilo y verde tu barrio Libidito. Una pregunta...¿Cómo se llega a El Bosque? Estoy relacionando mi mapa mental de Trujillo y no me ubico.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm, Haber tomas la av. Ricardo Palma desde el cruze con Av. America y sigues defrente y cuando ves un arco que dice "Bienvenidos al bosque" volteas a la izquierda y ahi llegastes. Otra forma de llegar es cruzando la Noria pero es muy confuso puesto que esa urbanizacion es como un laberinto (casi no tiene pistas pues la mayoria son pasajes) y es tranca poder ubicarte desde la Noria pero weno saliendo de esa urbanizacion hay otro arco que dice bienvenidos al Bosque y entras a "El Bosque". Esas son las 2 entradas. creo


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bonito tu barrio Libidito,veo que todas las zona residenciales de Trujillo tienen bonitos parques.Espero que las zonas comerciales sigan los mismos pasos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

muy lindo, me hace recordar a las urbanizaciones de chorrillos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:runaway: excepto esto.. Me parecio un lugar agradable tu barrio. Saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....Clau. te juro, qme robaste la idea.!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...si Clau, te doy la razón, creo que el arquitecto se fumo un par de porros antes de diseñar la casa. Gracias por decirlo antes que yo, me has salvado de ser el malo de la película. 

Tu barrio luce bien tranquilo y verde Libidito, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está bien verde tu barrio, recontra tranquilo, me hubiese gustado ver los pecesitos de la gruta pero weh. que se va hacer


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que apasible y tranquilo sitio de Trujillo, muy chevere tu barrio Libidito..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

pacolam said:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....Clau. te juro, qme robaste la idea.!


Grax por lo comentarios tema aparte, que clase de signature tienes jajajja correrse en un gato?? what?? jajajajajajaaja ta loko ese signature.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

libidito said:


> Grax por lo comentarios tema aparte, que clase de signature tienes jajajja correrse en un gato?? what?? jajajajajajaaja ta loko ese signature.


Jajajaja...eso mismo le iba a preguntar yo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve tranquilo el lugar, tiene áreas verdes aunque creo que podrían mejorarse más ...y sí, esa casa se ve no-agradable


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

PATA ANDA CON LOS FORISTAS TRUJILLANOS A TOMAR UNAS FOTOS DESDE LO ALTO DEL CERRO EL PRESIDIO, DE ESE SECTOR DE LA CIUDAD, VAYAN CON FIERROS.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias por mostrar tus fotos libido! Practicamente nunca he estado en esa urbanizacion, primera vez que la veo asi al detalle y se ve muy bien excepeto por esa casa a la que ya mas de uno le dio duro, mas pareciera que la pusiste adrede para que le den con palo como parte del show del thread............buena ah !!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La puse por que como el foro es de arquitectura queria que opinen de esa jato pues no es comun ver casas tan escansdalosas y como yo no se de arquitectura queria q ustedes lo hagan  ,Tengo otra foto de una casa que le dicen "la casa mausoleo" jaja el señor supongo que invirtio dinero ahi pero no me gusta¡¡¡ da miedo  mis amigos tomaron mas fotos pero de otros lugares que ya no son la urbanizacion.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

EFRACO said:


> PATA ANDA CON LOS FORISTAS TRUJILLANOS A TOMAR UNAS FOTOS DESDE LO ALTO DEL CERRO EL PRESIDIO, DE ESE SECTOR DE LA CIUDAD, VAYAN CON FIERROS.


Sky te apuntas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ah yaaa, claro que esta bien que la muestres, esa es la idea, se sabe de sobra que en todas las ciudades existen unas barbaridades.......que de cuando es cuando es bueno darles con palo .........


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Se ve muy bien el Bosque.. quien lo diria.. yo vivo en La Noria. Se ve que ha mejorado mucho tu barrio.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Quiero tomar foto a las Quintanas, Santa Ines y mmmmmmmm que otra urbanizacion proponen?


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Las Quintanas pues Libidito.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mhubert said:


> Las Quintanas pues Libidito.


No pss aparte de esas 2 que quiero tomar una tercera urbanizacion para tomarle fotos a eso me referia. Diganme otra tercera urbanización.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa Maria o Palermo o La Noria misma pues.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mhubert said:


> Santa Maria o Palermo o La Noria misma pues.


Okis Tienes Razón, la cosa es mostrar urbanizaciones que nunca se han mostrado en el foro, Graxx Huber


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Ha mejorado mucho el Bosque... yo propongo las Urb. Primavera y San Fernando.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

jajaja..... Yo creo que esa foto era la casa de Libidito, y queria mostrarla asolapadamente, pero como uds le han dado con palo... jajajajajajajajaja 
:hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha:
:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muchik said:


> Ha mejorado mucho el Bosque... yo propongo las Urb. Primavera y San Fernando.


Primavera ya lo posteo Sky, San Fernando esa urbanizacion si nadie lo ha posteado aún.
Toño esa no es mi jato.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Aunque no lo crean, no se si lo saben, pero existen casas en El Porvenir que pudieran estar en las mejores Urbanizaciones de Trujillo, a ver si alguno toma la foto de esas casas sin que se note en que distrito estan y veran que nadie creeria que son de ese distrito. A propósito es Hubert, con la T al final.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mhubert said:


> Aunque no lo crean, no se si lo saben, pero existen casas en El Porvenir que pudieran estar en las mejores Urbanizaciones de Trujillo, a ver si alguno toma la foto de esas casas sin que se note en que distrito estan y veran que nadie creeria que son de ese distrito. A propósito es Hubert, con la T al final.


Ok Hubert pero en k parte del porvenir exactamente estan esas jatos.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Una cuadra mas allá de la Iglesia Buen Pastor. y en la misma avenida principal.


----------



## kong_carls (Jul 1, 2006)

Esta bonita laa urbanizacion y el parque me gusta trujillo.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Hay algunos barrios en El Porvenir que están bien establecidos,y pasan como urbanizaciones de clase media.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

claro pueden tomar fotos de los distritos que conforman el area metropolitana de trujillo.
tambien las delicias.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> claro pueden tomar fotos de los distritos que conforman el area metropolitana de trujillo.
> *tambien las delicias.*


Ese distrito l kiero tomar fotos, nunca se ha mostrado y ahi hay buenas zonas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow! Está chévere tu barrio, Libidito!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

como lo habia olvidado tambien. esa playa las delicias tiene un sector con casas interesantes, y en conjunto se muestra como una zona aparentemente pudiente...
Facil un proximo encuentro de foristas la hariamos en alguna playa como esa...para variar...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve agradable tu barrio Libidito.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

worale..hay muchos jardines en tu barrio libidito!!..me gustan las zonas que estan asi kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

kong_carls said:


> Esta bonita laa urbanizacion y el parque me gusta trujillo.


Impresionante el parecido del escudo de tu avatar con el del ecuador


----------



## Jorge B.2 (May 25, 2006)

jajaja, el avatar de kong_carls es el escudo de Colombia, es parecido al de Ecuador porque los colores son los mismos en la bandera y los 2 llevan el cóndor, simbolo de los Andes.


----------



## meli (Sep 30, 2005)

Me dá mucho gusto que mi querido barrio en Perú cada día se ponga mas bonito, y con mas áreas verdes. Te felicito brother las fotos estan bacanes.


----------



## meli (Sep 30, 2005)

Me dá mucho gusto que mi querido barrio en Perú cada día se ponga mas bonito, y con mas áreas verdes. Te felicito brother las fotos estan bacanes.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy bonito tu barrio Libidito , lo que mas me gusta es el verdor que posee, sin duda trujillo tiene zonas residenciales muy pajas.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Libidito : Está bien bonito tu barrio...*

Realmente parecieran calles de La Aurora,de toda esa zona que rodea el Rancho de la avenida Benavides y con su fuerte toque "a lo Surco"..eso si.. 
La pena que la ventiùnica vez que estuve en "TRX" (porque veo que le han implantado su "x",un gran acierto),sòlo fue por espacio de 2 horas y apenas recuerdo que del centro hasta Huanchaco,pasamos por una avenida semidesèrtica (hace añares !!!!),pero a lo lejos se veìan casas muy modernas ... un paisaje bien bucòlico,especial para meditar,para leer un buen libro...
Respecto a "la casa del porro"....ja,ja,ja... bueno,en Lima las hay màs "tremendas"... pareciera que el arqui intentò hacer un "neo navìo" a lo Matrix... pero le saliò la obra hacia otra dimensiòn... de todos modos,a pesar del eclecticismo imperante en la casa "del porro",no me resulta ni chocante ni empalagoso ni vomitivo.. tiene su "toque especial"... que personalmente me agrada.. de todos modos,creo que muchos arquitectos no necesariamente recurren al porro para diseñar... màs bien "los made in porros" generalmente terminan con un mejor gusto y con cierto "aire de misterio visual"..


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Muy bonita esa urbanización El Bosque especialmente sus parques. Esa "casa del porro" no me pareció desagradable tampoco, tiene ese no "se qué" que llama mi atención, por eso la llamaron ecléptica. todavía quedan algunas urbanizaciones que podrían mostrarse como San Isidro, Los Cedros, Primavera, Miraflores, Santa María sus 5 etapas, Las Casuarinas, Vista Hermosa, Las Quintanas, Los Jardines, Santa Inés.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muchas graxx por sus comebntarios... AL FIN VOLVIO EL FOROOOOOOOO GRACIAS DIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

es muy bkn tu barrio libidito. buenas fotos, gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

JUANCHO said:


> Muy bonita esa urbanización El Bosque especialmente sus parques. Esa "casa del porro" no me pareció desagradable tampoco, tiene ese no "se qué" que llama mi atención, por eso la llamaron ecléptica. todavía quedan algunas urbanizaciones que podrían mostrarse como San Isidro, Los Cedros, Primavera, *Miraflores*, Santa María sus 5 etapas, Las Casuarinas, Vista Hermosa, Las Quintanas, Los Jardines, Santa Inés.


miraflores!!!!!!!!! donde queda
:bash:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> miraflores!!!!!!!!! donde queda
> :bash:


Por el cementerio DE MIRAFLORES.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

chvree el thread libidito, y yo recien lo veo...

buenas fotos!! facil traes unas nuevas ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Agradable barrio: casi con todas sus paredes tarrajeadas, veredas arboladas y mucho verde en general; interesante la idea de una gruta con "pescaditos" (con tal que no se aparezca un loco por allí). Bueno, por lo visto a los foristas peruanos no les gustan los vidrios azules.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> chvree el thread libidito, y yo recien lo veo...
> 
> buenas fotos!! facil traes unas nuevas ...


*Ha pues aki hay fotos mas o menos recientes.......*


----------

